# Fuckin' stupid Gopros



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

There's an awesome fence to jump @ my local mtn, the other side of the fence is steep & ALWAYS untouched.

The area is called "Danger Permanently Closed" haha.
It's my favorite spot, nobody goes in there.

Days after everything's been chewed to shit, it's still untouched in there.

Well, I had er all lined up, even did a little practice run, which I never do.

Fuck the practice runs from now on, haha
https://vimeo.com/

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alright, now let's do this shit.

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nioce, haha alright, let's check that ou-What the fuck?
https://vimeo.com/
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK


Does anyone elses gopro just stop recording, out of the blue?
This happens to me all the time.
When I get home, I find half or close to half are like 5-10 seconds in length.

I don't see anything in the video that would make it stop all the sudden? Like a sudden jerking of the camera?

Then it'll work fine for a while, so I can't figure it out?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Can you see me now? 


Is the memory card close to being full?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Can you see me now?
> 
> 
> Is the memory card close to being full?


I have filled the card up before, pocket vids & double clicks n' shit.

But that was vids 7, 8, & 9 out of 16.
Totaling 768mb om an 8G memory card.

How do you update the hardware? or is that possible?

Download an update? haha I feel old & retarded haha


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

It's the battery!!!!!

In the cold it'll run down till it shuts off automatically so it saves the footage!!!!!

Then when you turn it back on after bein in the gondy, it'll show that it still has battery life left!!!!! 

Did this to me in Japan!!!!! Pain in the arse, and never happened to me with my older HD Hero!!!!! 

Oh, and Timmy, can ya post the full link to ya Vimeo's cause it ain't showin up on my phone!!!!! And I wanna watch!!!!! * Disclamer - I am not a Voyer!!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> It's the battery!!!!!
> 
> In the cold it'll run down till it shuts off automatically so it saves the footage!!!!!
> 
> ...


[ame]https://vimeo.com/156807943[/ame]
[ame]https://vimeo.com/156808292[/ame]
[ame]https://vimeo.com/156809001[/ame]

Think that's right?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe not? haha

K well try this, punch this in after vimeo.com

/156807943
/156808292
/156809001

TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> https://vimeo.com/156807943
> https://vimeo.com/156808292
> https://vimeo.com/156809001
> 
> ...


Yep, showin up now!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Over on Blackcomb yeah?????


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Over on Blackcomb yeah?????


Nope Whistler's like 4 hours away from me.

My local mtn is Cypress, used to be called Cypress Bowl, but they dropped it to just Cypress now.
By far the best terrain out of the 3 Vancouver mtns

If you look @ their map.
http://cypressmountain.com/sites/default/files/Cypress Mountain_Downhill Rip Map_2015162.jpg
That fence leads into the HUGE permanently closed area

And it's sooooooooooo awesome in there.
Nobody goes in there, I can't even get people to go in there. haha
If it's not perfect snow though, it's a death trap.:embarrased1:
Literally, people die in there.

But when the snow is good, it's the only place that ALWAYS has untouched lines.
All fuckin' day, it's sooo good haha.

That's why I never see anyone when I go snowboarding, I know tonnes of people there, but, I don't know where they ride? haha 


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

How cold was it though? Definitely update the GoPro if you never have lol 

I remember mine doing that once this season and it was before I cleared off the memory card, I don't remember it being an unusually cold day.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive had that shit happen to me last time I was out with my hero3+. Worked fine for the first hour or so but eventually I'd hit rec and it would act like it was recording and I'd notice it was stopped once I got to the lift, reviewing the footage it shut it self off after a few seconds. It was a pretty cold day tho and I assumed it was the battery. Guess I'll have to bring the spare next time and see.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have one of the og GoPros & a HeroII, so can't comment definitively on the newer models. But ALL of them seem to start off with hard/software bugs & glitches right out of the box!!! (...fuckin' tech Co's have made us all beta testers!) 

So, If you haven't done so recently, (...or at all!) try updating your Cameras Firmware! Any known issues and Directions on how to update this are usually found somewhere on their support page! :huh:

Good luck!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> I have one of the og GoPros & a HeroII, so can't comment definitively on the newer models. But ALL of them seem to start off with hard/software bugs & glitches right out of the box!!! (...fuckin' tech Co's have made us all beta testers!)
> 
> So, If you haven't done so recently, (...or at all!) try updating your Cameras Firmware! Any known issues and Directions on how to update this are usually found somewhere on their support page! :huh:
> 
> Good luck!


It's prolly a combination of all these things?

I have 2, they both look beat to shit. haha
Traded 2 old snowboards to Jeff Paterson head photographer for one of those snowboard mags, forget which one?

So, they've been around the block that's for sure.
But gopro 2's, so pretty old I guess.
No idea if they've had their firmwares updated? Prolly not though, he said they've been in a box for a couple years.


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

T squared, what class card do you have? Not what size....what class? The class measures the speed the data can be loaded onto it and if the class is too low it can cause pause/skips.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alpine Duke said:


> T squared, what class card do you have? Not what size....what class? The class measures the speed the data can be loaded onto it and if the class is too low it can cause pause/skips.


Hmm, I don't know?

Just looked over a 2g card that I use in a regular camera, it doesn't say anywhere on it that I can see?

Or you have to click properties to see?


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Hmm, I don't know?
> 
> Just looked over a 2g card that I use in a regular camera, it doesn't say anywhere on it that I can see?
> 
> ...


Here you go:

https://gopro.com/support/articles/how-to-identify-your-microsd-card-class-rating


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Think you need at least class 10 if recording anything with a higher frame rate for ya super so mo shots


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Hmm, I don't know?
> 
> Just looked over a 2g card that I use in a regular camera, it doesn't say anywhere on it that I can see?
> 
> ...












The "C" around the "10" on the front of the card. It should have a number of some kind right on the front.

This is a class 2...


----------

